# PPD Chart



## hat (May 1, 2011)

I think it would be awesome if we had a PPD chart... a huge table listing cards, and their PPD across various projects. This is for video cards only.

If you wish to contribute, send me a *private message* with a screenshot of whatever folding monitor program like this:







If the name of the client doesn't reflect what card you have, tell me the type of card it is.

We won't worry about whether or not they're overclocked, because there are so many factory overclocked models out there that even a card at "stock" can still be clocked higher than the reference model, which will fudge the data anyway. This is a ballpark reference point.


----------



## hat (May 1, 2011)

Card |Project |PPD
8800GT |353pt |5446
" " |450pt |4468
" " |494pt |5071
" " |587pt |4972
" " |783pt |5048
" " |787pt |4533
8800GTS G92 |353pt |6489
" " |450pt |5184
" " |494pt |4795
" " |587pt |5453
" " |783pt |5882
" " |787pt |5811
9600GSO |353pt |4420
" " |450pt |4272
" " |494pt |3744
" " |587pt |4488
" " |783pt |4421
" " |787pt |4276
9600GT |587pt |n/a
GTX260 |587pt |8050


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2011)

IMHO, you HAVE to include the clocks and VRAM amounts:



	Clocks (c/s/m)	787	783	587	494	450	353
8800GTS/512	670/1890/972	5811	5882	5966	4795	5634	6489
8800GT/256	600/1720/700	4533	5048	5071	4225	4628	5446
9600GSO/284	600/1782/799	4276	4421	4488	3744	4272	4420


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2011)

Not sure if you know about the OCN GPU database here -

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html

But if you are looking to just create our own, then go for it, will post some results when I finish OC'in my 970 rig.


----------



## hat (May 2, 2011)

Nope, didn't know. Damn... and here I thought I was creating a unique one-stop massive data sheet for the performance of video cards in folding@home for the glory of TPU.

Not sure what to do with the thread now... at least I didn't waste too much time and effort on it.

Before I start thinking about how to handle my next project... nobody has a CPU database, do they?


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2011)

Sorry mate, didnt mean to shoot down your thread 

Not sure about the CPU database, sure what the hell go for it anyway


----------



## hat (May 2, 2011)

Well, like I said, it would have been wasted effort.

Time to start thinking about how to handle the next one.


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2011)

Not a bad idea to have our own database on TPU, so we can get all the info, on the one site.


----------



## cable (May 3, 2011)

they have a cpu 1 also                http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/591976-folding-home-cpu-ppd-database.html


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

Well, we could do something like what we have over at the WCG section, and create some sort of "PPD Calculator", if you're interested.


----------

